# Loss of oil pressure



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Has anyone experienced a loss of oil pressure. The light comes on and the upper end of the engine starts knocking. Problem has been diagnosed as possible a bad oil pump. But they are saying they can't be sure. No guarantee. Do you have to pull the engine to get to the pump? For the amount of labor they want to replace the pump it seems the engine may have to be pulled. Any thoughts??


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I would think that the oil pump would be down by the oil pan which shouldn't require the engine to be pulled.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks. After research I have found that the oil pump is located on the front of the engine and driven directly off the crankshaft. Starting the chore of replacing it this week. Don't have to pull the engine but everything has to come off the front and bottom to access the pump.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Just a thought but take notes and pics so the info can be used in a FAQ one day.


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

Did replacing your oil pump fix your problem? I'm having the same problem now with my '91 pathfinder SE.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

jmcc1 said:


> *Thanks. After research I have found that the oil pump is located on the front of the engine and driven directly off the crankshaft. Starting the chore of replacing it this week. Don't have to pull the engine but everything has to come off the front and bottom to access the pump. *


You can get to it from below if you just remove all of the plastic splash guards. You should not have to remove the front bumper. Good luck. You can visit www.maxima.org and do a SEARCH in thier archives in the third generation forum, and there you should find a write-up for the procedure. Good luck.


----------

